# Zum Touren besser Chariot Cougar1 oder Chariot CX1?



## Augus1328 (20. Juli 2007)

Moin allerseits,

welchen von den beiden Anhängern würdet Ihr zum Touren fahren eher empfehlen. Es werden nur Forstwege unter die Räder genommen. Der Cougar ist ca. 200 Euro günstiger, großartige Unterschiede kann ich zwischen beiden nicht erkennen. Sind am CX1 evtl. bessere Laufräder, die das Treten für mich angenehmer machen?

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## emvau (20. Juli 2007)

falsches forum!
mit der suche wirst du ebenfalls fündig. 

ich persönlich würde für forstwege den burley solo kaufen, du kannst aber auf jeden fall den billigeren chariot in betracht ziehen. 
und... wer geld für ein Lapierre ausgeben kann, sollte auch den wiesmann singletrailer in betracht ziehen. das teil ist ne wucht, damit kannst du z.b. die isartrails ohne große einschränkung trailern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. Juli 2007)

aha, komisch, daß ich keine passenden Antworten gefunden habe 

Bzgl. falsches Forum. Ich kann die Frage für Dich auch umbauen  Mit welchem der beiden oben genannten Kinderanhänger ist eine Tour zum Karwendelhaus besser? Das Teil ist zum Touren in den Bergen gedacht und nicht für die Stadt oder für die Isartrails. Also denk ich schon, daß mir hier die Leute kompetente Antworten geben können.
Den Singletrailer kann man leider nicht so umbauen, daß man damit auch skaten u. joggen kann. Zumindest hab ich dazu keine Infos gefunden.

Oli


----------



## horstj (20. Juli 2007)

sufu: gibt eine reihe von berichten zu den einzelnen anhängern

m.E. ist aufgrund von bauart, gewicht, kofferaum, achslage der burley solo der beste tourenhänger für ein kind (abgesehen vom wiesmanm)

bei treten machen die laufräder keinen unterschied.


----------



## emvau (20. Juli 2007)

hier gibt es infos zu fast jedem hänger:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204628&highlight=singletrailer

es ist völlig wurscht, mit welchem der beiden von dir ins auge gefassten hänger du zum karwendelhaus tigerst. 
besser gehts mit burley (gewicht) und wiesmann (gewicht und abfahrt). 
du hast freilich recht: die chariots sind die vielfältigsten und auch schick. du bist dir aber bewusst, dass sie nicht sehr dicht sind, gell?


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Juli 2007)

Du meinst, daß bei Regen u. Matsch das Wasser in den Innenraum eindringt. Hatte ich bis dato nirgends nachgelesen.

Danke für den Link.

Ciao
Oli


----------



## horstj (20. Juli 2007)

regenwasser dringt bei allen ein. von chariot gibt es US-Modelle (jaja die Kalifornier), bei denen kein Regenverdeck integriert ist, sondern ein zusätzliches darüber gespannt wird, die sind dann von oben dicht. aber dennoch dringt wasser von unten ein.

wiesemann ist besser, burley solo ist auch besser. Besser heisst aber, dass man wenn man im burley bspw. 1 stunde wirklich im regen heim muß, von oben immer noch nichts kommt, aber das wasser von unten so reingespritzt ist, dass es im tuchboden steht.

wir haben mittlerweile einen 2er von chariot, da brauchen die kinder auch gummistiefel wenns regnet. nach 15 minuten steht das wasser drin.


----------

